# Bing Crosby & David Bowie



## Michael. (Dec 24, 2013)

.

Bing Crosby & David Bowie - 
The Little Drummer Boy / Peace On Earth
.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=DiXjbI3kRus#t=131


.​


----------

